# 5950x Ram on Dark Hero VIII ?



## iambkm01 (Nov 26, 2020)

Hi Guys - I am stuck on choosing the right ram for this build. 

Here are my choices:

*G.SKILL TridentZ RGB Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 4000 (PC4 32000) Desktop Memory Model F4-4000C15Q-32GTZR - https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-32gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232973

G.SKILL Trident Z Neo Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3800 (PC4 30400) Desktop Memory Model F4-3800C14Q-32GTZN - https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-32gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232934?Item=N82E16820232934



Which ram should I go with?  I havent OC'd ram before, might need help with that.*


----------



## kapone32 (Nov 26, 2020)

Whichever is less expensive. Even if you get the 4000 MHZ RAM there will be a need for a AGESA update for the Infinity clock to go above 1900. As far as I know I have not heard, read nor seen anyone that has been able achieve that. The 3800kit should be fine and you may see some benefits running 3600 with tight timings but I don't have my 5600X yet to verify anything.


----------



## NoJuan999 (Nov 26, 2020)

I would go with the *F4-3800C14Q-32GTZN* since it is listed as compatible with that MB and CPU by G.Skill:
RAM Configurator-G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.

Also AMD Ryzen systems prefer even CL RAM (CL14, CL16, CL18, etc.).
The Odd CL kits will usually have to be run at a higher CL (CL15 @ CL16, CL17 @ CL18).


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 26, 2020)

My guess is that it is the same chips in both set, 3800 Cl 14 will run 4000 Cl 15 but as @kapone32 wrote you will not be able to use it @4000 of the bat. I pay more for the absence of RBG but I’m old fashioned


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 26, 2020)

Two things....

Reviewers were claiming they could use 2000IF off the rip. I think it depends more on the CPU right now.

Odd timing ram will run as intended by disabling a setting in the RAM portion of BIOS settings.

That dark hero has optimem, it should do damn near anything you want it to, within reason.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 26, 2020)

I have the royal version of that GSkill 4000CL15 kit it does 3800 CL13 pretty easily as with anything ymmv. I plan on using it with a 5950X as well and hope to get it running at 4000 15-15-15-28 with decent subtimings but if not I'm gonna run it 3800 CL13.

You just need to disable gear down mode in the bios to run odd timings.


----------



## Tomgang (Nov 26, 2020)

I've been in the same situation. I have seen severel test of 3200, 3600, 3800 and 4000 mhz memory. From 3600 mhz to 4000 mhz with low timings CL14 and cl 15 respectively and tried with low sub timings.

In general from 3600 mhz to 4000 mhz the improvements where 1-3 %. So really not much. Neither in games.

So if you want my recommendations, dual rank per memory channel, low timings 3600 mhz is the optimal solution and what I have decided to go for.

Ive chosen G. Skill trident z Royal silver 3600 mhz CL14 memory.

You also need to be in mind that not all Zen 3 chips can handle 4000 mhz in the 1:1 ratio of the infinity fabric. Go for 4000 mhz can be a vaste of money, if you are unlucky. Also 3600 mhz can typically go beyond that with a bit higher voltage. Samsung B-die can handle up to 1.5 volts. And those you are looking at, shut be samsung B-die.


----------



## iambkm01 (Nov 26, 2020)

Got it, thank you guys for helping me better understand. I ordered the 4 x 8GB 3800 CL 14 GSkills.


----------

